# Google Docs



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

Current client wants me to use Google Docs for work projects.  Am not familiar with it.  I did a small part of the project, but when I later logged in to make sure it was still there I noticed there were also numerous other docs that weren't mine.  Does that mean some unknown other individuals have access to the doc I'm working on?  My concern is someone might mess with it, make changes, or delete it before I have time to finish it and pass it along to the client.


----------



## Mike (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't know about this service Janice, but I suggest
you speak to the client if he gave you the link and
password.

I would suggest that if possible, hold them till you are
forced to share them.

Or if you can, add a password that you can pss to the client
so that only he/she can open it.

Mike.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 20, 2020)

The google drives can be shared with whom ever the owner grants access.
As mike mentioned, password protect the file and always keep a current backup.

You may also voice your concerns to the client, perhaps they are unaware of the possible difficulties for all project contributors.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

I use Google Docs and Google Sheets (spreadsheets) all the time. I'm thinking someone must've shared their docs with you and that's why you are seeing other ones. To check if this is the case, if you're on a desk top, while you're in Drive, on the left side you'll see My Drive, Shared With Me and other categories. Click on Shared With Me....if those other documents are there, someone shared them with you.

On my Android device, I can open either the Drive or Documents apps, use the drop down the menu (lines top left) and find the same categories. This time Recent is on top then Shared. There's a function in Share (a + with person icon on the top right) that allows you to designate whether or not the person (or people) you share your document with can edit the document. Once the Share page opens (as a pop up) on the right of where you add the People you want to share with, there's a pencil icon. Click that and the choices given are Can edit, Can comment and Can view. Hope this helps.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jun 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Current client wants me to use Google Docs for work projects.  Am not familiar with it.  I did a small part of the project, but when I later logged in to make sure it was still there I noticed there were also numerous other docs that weren't mine.  Does that mean some unknown other individuals have access to the doc I'm working on?  My concern is someone might mess with it, make changes, or delete it before I have time to finish it and pass it along to the client.


I think maybe inplace examples ....look on youtube for google docs speech to text they have the neatest best speech to text you have ever used..really simple three or so clicks speak  it types it for you copy and past to your email done deal...


----------

